# Filtering in Lightroom 3



## dnavarrojr (Feb 5, 2011)

Can you filter by whether or not an image is in a collection?  I'm trying to organize some photos and I want to only see images that are not in a collection, and thus need to be added to one.

I can't seem to figure it out, however.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 5, 2011)

Select all of your collections on your library.  Then go to the top click edit select invert.


----------



## dnavarrojr (Feb 5, 2011)

Not the way I prefer to work, but that worked great.  Thank you SO much!


----------

